# windows 10 network issues



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

newly installed window10 home.
network location stuck at public network and i dont find anywhewre to change to private network and unsble to establish homegroup.
2. phone companion ans store apps do not connect to internet showinf error code 0x80072EFD. any solutions. appreciate help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type* Homegroup*. Here choose *Change Location*, to Home or Work, it will ask if you want to share your files with others. Click yes, you now can create or join a Homegroup.


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

i dont see the option "change location"


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

i enclose the screen capture as attachment


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

there may already be a Homegroup setup, you just need to join.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Check here


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

how do i do that? to join the homegroup the network location is to be private and not public and i can not change the location as no choice given to change the location. would you please advise the steps required to do that. very grateful for advice


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

the second issue is that win10 apps like store, edge and phone companion do not connect to the internet and the error code as mentioned. i am able to run google chrome and get on the net without any problems. how do i get rid of that error code.?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To use the Microsoft _Store_, Edge etc you must login to your computer with a Microsoft Email account (eg) Hotmail, Live, Outlook.com etc
Make sure your computer is set to the correct *Region* where you live in the Control Panel, and that the *Date* and *Time* are correct. 
While in Control Panel go to *Network and Sharing* click on the link for _Public Network _and choose Home or Work. If that doesn't work, Click on *Homegroup Sharing and Options*, start the _Homegroup Troubleshooter._


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

homegroup troubleshooter says network issues and starts network trouble shooter which says no problems found and i am back to square one. what shall i do??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have internet connection? 
Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD *results and Run As Administrator. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type or paste
*Ipconfig /all> 0 & notepad 0*
Copy the notepad results and paste it into your next post.


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

yes i have internet connection. google chrome works fine.
microsoft apps like Edge, IE, phone companion etc not working, showing same 0x80072efd error.
still have the problem of not being able to change network location to private or access homegroup.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : sapphire
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-0F-6E-D2-84-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5E-0F-6E-D2-84-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-84-3C-05-A0-F5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::35e0:b961:b72:b3db%8(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 4, 2016 10:16:16 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 5, 2016 10:16:16 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 385885374
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-71-37-B4-78-84-3C-05-A0-F5
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-9F-FA-E4-AD-95
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7CA2AF07-39C3-4B4B-89C4-D1BB3B5C7098}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

my other laptop ( toshiba with win10 ultimate) on wireless network is working fine. it has no network problems. its connected to same modem/router on wireless network.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your Ip Config Log shows you are connected to your _Default Gateway_ (your Router) and have internet, and if every other computer has the same _Default Gateway_ address *10.1.1.1* then you should be able to connect to that computer. 
On the Toshiba, have you created a Homegroup? If so, have you tried to join the Homegroup with the troubled computer?
Try these Microsoft Fixit's: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/836941
If that fails, start an Elevated *Command Prompt *as previously shown and type
*netsh winsock reset *netsh winsock reset - Resetting Winsock Catalog and Solving Network Problem


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

tried all as suggested by you. made no difference.
is there a registry tweaking to solve this problem??


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

see attachment


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Start Elevated *Command Prompt *as shown, type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. If that says there are files that cannot be fixed, then download SFCFixe.exe, after that is done run *SFC /scannow* again. 
If that fails, Run the* Windows Update troubleshooter*. then the* Network Troubleshooter.*Windows Update error 0x80072efd - Windows Help Be sure to tell us the out come, error messages etc not just _tried all as suggested by you. made no difference._


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

see attachments








View attachment waX.txt


























no luck so far. appreciate further help.


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

spunk.funk
could you pl have a look at my post and advise. thanks


----------



## rbsanghi (Nov 13, 2014)

the reason for the problem has been my incompatible sony vaio VPCEB46FG according to the microsoft help team. but i still fail to understand how chrome and IE9 browsers work well, windows update is normal but only W10 apps do not see my internet connection. how come the assessment before downloading W10 did not advise about this hardware incompatibility??

any solution to this problem.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

From Sony Support:


> *WARNING: There is a risk of software/driver corruption. We therefore strongly recommend that you do not upgrade to Windows 10 *
> Please wait until the upgrade information is released by Sony. *Visit our support website regularly* for the latest information and update about this topic.


----------

